# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  The Creation of a New Lucid Technique: Closed Eye Hallucination while awake.

## lonewolf101

**This 1st post is an intro and informational post. My other posts, after this one, will be the actual experiment itself. You do not have read this to check out my progress**

To start it off, I will first say this:*This is a closed experiment.* I am not asking for participants. I am simply recording my experience, results and conclusion here as to show the progress of what can possibly be the next big thing. 
That being said, If you would like to do the experiment yourself, feel free. Just please don't post your results/experience on this thread. Also, please refrain from posting comments like "I will try this".

Good day. Basically, I am experimenting  with using closed eye hallucination (also known as Closed eye visuals or CEV  for short) To induce a lucid dream. CEV or closed eye hallucination is being able to hallucinate with your eyes closed. Not with your mind's eye, but an actual hallucination. I originally got my motivation from Mylynes. His thread is the following: Advanced Vision Control Tutorial
It basically talks about how he developed himself to the point of seeing *Controlled* hallucinations with his eyes open. That being said, he stated out that he first began with seeing closed eye hallucination. While it is not required, it's probably be best to read his thread. along with being informative, it is also extremely entertaining, interesting and awe-aspiring. 



Information on what exactly is closed eye hallucination can be better sought here:Closed-Eye hallucination
I will briefly talk about the different levels.

*Level 1 CEV:* This is the most common visual. Everyone is able to achieve with just a few minutes (if  not a few seconds) of concentration. What you see, or began to realize, is that you aren't seeing just black when you close your eyes (even if you are in an environment which is so dark, no light would be able to pass through your eyelids). You begin to see... something. Mylynes states that you begin to see tiny dots.

*Level 2 CEV:* this is also pretty common. You start to see slight color in this level. not distinct but vague changes in darkness and lightness.

*Level 3 CEV:* This level is fairly uncommon for the average monkey, but pretty common for lucid dreamers. specifically, those who work with WILDs. This is basically the tunnel vision. Here there are lots of movement. You can see movement in level 2, however, it is ever so slight. Here, it is more pronounced. along with tunnel vision, you can also experience patterns. 

*Level 4:*Here you can start to see objects and shapes. This is, pretty much where I want to get to. on the wiki, it states that you need to be in a deep trance to achieve this, but Mylynes has achieved this with simple concentration, fully conscious. I will do the same for this experiment. After, I get to level for CEV (To the point where I can hallucinate, with my eyes closed, objects and shapes), I will practice using this as a transitioning into a lucid dream. So it's a form of WILD 

But here's the difference (and Im will Bold the following, to emphasize):
*This will be done while conscious. I will be become proficient at hallucinating with my eyes closed while fully conscious. When I succeed, I will make this technique so that you can achieve lucidity at any point of the day. Whether you want to lucid dream right when you go to sleep, or while your taking a nap. And this will be done by being able to hallucinate  (With your eyes closed) to the point of actually seeing what you imagine. Of course, as of now, I am only working with visuals. once I become proficient at visual hallucination, the rest of the senses should come easily(and if not, I will make a technique on the other senses as well)* 

With That I feel the need to give a sort of disclaimer, if you will. I will underline this to give another form of emphasis:

This technique will open a doorway to your mind. This experiment induces a full blown hallucination (even though it's with your eyes closed). From here, the possibilities are endless. Mylynes, the fellow who inspired me, can now hallucinate with his eyes open. He can now alter all his senses. He can see, eat, taste, feel, and hear whatever he wants and it will manifest to his reality (of course, it can only be experienced by him). He can override any senses, like pain, for example. He even played with the idea of having a HUD, which is like how in video games, there are icons that show things like health, stamina, and things like that. 
This can also have a negative effect, if you believe it will. If you become scared quite easily, or if you are really wary all the time, you might hallucinate things that you did not ask for. I will leave exactly what you will hallucinate to your imagination, however, it can be as bad as you might think. But I am telling you this right now: that everything depends how much confidence you have in yourself, and how much you are willing to step out of your comfort zone. During this experiment, I'm going to expect to see some freaky stuff, but I know I'm always going to be in control. The only way to lose control is by fearing what you see.
So again, think about how far you want to open your mind up. While I am currently working with only full blown closed eye hallucinations, this can be a gateway to so much more. This, depending on who you are, can develop into a good or bad thing.  

*The experiment*

I will post my progress and every attempt on here. Since I'm currently on summer vacation, I will have a lot of free time. and therefore, you'll see a lot of progress and attempts. It took Mylynes about 15 years to get to the point where he is now, but he states that it can take only a few months to get really good at this. The reason why it took him years is because he would never actively practice with it. it kind of developed on it's own for him. I plan on becoming advance extremely fast. Surely, in less then a month.

Well that's about all. here are some links to interesting topics related to this:

(http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-cont...-tutorial.html) This guy (Mylynes) was my original inspiration. He gives a decent tutorial on how to achieve this, but I plan on refining and advancing this technique once I become good at it. There are lot of interesting conversations in that thread (however it is really long, if you want to read every post), so if you have the time, check it out.

(Amadeus' Exodus: A Tale of Tulpa) This is related more on the Topic of Tulpa's, but the ability that I'm talking about is similar to what he achieved. He is proof that this experiment can be achieved in less than 15 years. it took this guy only 1 year (and this is with hallucinations with his eyes open). 

(ACTUALLY USEFUL TIER: http://www.navaching.com/hawkeen/micro.html http://www.d - Pastebin.com) I haven't actually read this one yet, but it seems to look like it has useful information.


Well thats all, folks. One of the reason why I'm doing this is because I see so little people working on this for real. there are people (example, those on Mylynes thread) who say they will try it, but you never hear from them again. Thats why I am making a thread on this and recording my progress. hopefully you'll hear back from me constantly, until the point where I actually achieve this. By then, I will be working on a technique to get you guys started on achieving this too! (if willing).

----------


## lonewolf101

Sunday july 13 2014 (4:03)

*Equipments:* I am working with an equipment right now to help with seeing CEV (closed eye hallucination/ closed eye visuals). It is a contoured sleeping mask. That is basically a mask that allows you to freely open or close your eyes, and still retain a dark visual, blocking light from the outside environment. I got mine from Target, but any contoured mask should be fine. I found one on amazon for those who cant find one in stores near you: Macks Dreamweaver Contoured Sleep Mask (Pack of 2): Health & Personal Care.

It's not necessary to use a contoured eye mask. I find it better because I have the option to either close my eyes and open it, and would still have no light from the outside enter my eyes. Also, I find it better to see images with my eyes open (using the contoured mask). I get sleepy and lose focus with my eyes closed. Just a bad habit I guess. Once I become proficient with my eyes opened (technically still considered closed eye because of the sleeping mask blocking all light) I will work with eyes closed. also, make sure, if you do get the mask, you find a way to block all light from entering inside the mask, without putting any pressure on your eyes. Light would sometimes enter through the bottom part of the mask, because of how my nose is structured, so I but a dark headband right under the mask to block the light out. be creative and modify the mask to block any light out.

*Progress:* Right, I am able to get all the to Level 3, hallucinations. That is basically movement and color. That being said, the only color I see is dark sea blue and some other slight variation like purple (all extremely dark). Movement can be intense. I get tunnel vision, where it seems like I'm going in a tunnel. an idea of what I mean can be found here: Tunnel like visuals. This is all done while fully conscious. I am also able to control the visuals (to very little extent).

*experiment* Right now I'm planning on shortening the time it takes me to get from level 1 visuals to level 3. as of now, it takes about 20-30 minutes. By tomorrow, I will get it to take no more than 2 minutes. One way is by just getting to level 3 (how always do) and as soon as I get there, take off my blindfold. I'll do that over and over until I become fast enough where I don't have to wait to long to get to level 3 hallucinations

----------


## lonewolf101

Sunday July 13 2014 (9:01 pm)

*Progress:* As I thought, I was able to decrease the time in which I reached the tunnel vision hallucination (in other words, the level 3 CEV). As soon as I was clearly able to identify the hallucination, I stopped the timer and wrote down how long it took me. I also factored in the time it took me to put on my blindfold, and take it off. Lastly, I waited about 15-20 minutes between the times I've made the attempt. That is to make sure that I was on a fairly clean slate the next time around. I've recorded my attempts:

*Time for transitioning from level 1 to level 3*

Attempt 1

Time before achieving level 3 CEV (TIME): 13 minutes  8 seconds


Attempt 2

TIME: 7 minutes  3 seconds

difference from prior time (difference): -6 minutes 5 seconds


Attempt 3

Time: 6 minutes  50 seconds

difference: -13 seconds

*Final thoughts:* I noticed, from the first attempt, that I was able to decrease the time from the getco. while I did not keep track for all the attempts prior to this, the time it took to reach level 3 hallucination felt as if it took about 20-30 minutes before. This could mean that just having the intention to reach a certain point can greatly decrease the time it takes transitioning.
As shown above, the time it took me to get to level 3 decreased by almost half. For the first attempt, I didn't really attempt to do anything. I just observed and let my eyes do whatever (like I usually do), until I got to level 3. for the second attempt, I tried to actively create level 3 hallucination, after getting to level 2 hallucination. by the 3rd attempt, I realize that I was able to achieve level 2 hallucination almost immediately it took no more than 2 minutes. I also initiated the level 3 hallucination myself, from level 2. I was able to start movement and transition into level 3 by thinking about it. 

Right now it takes about 7 minutes to transition into level 3, and I am now able to see some form of color almost immediately  after I put on the blindfold. I will make more attempts tomorrow. 

The goal is to reach level 3 in under 3 minutes. once I do this, I will then move on to the next goal of being able to control the images, or patterns that I see.

----------


## lonewolf101

Monday July 14 2014 (9:12 am)


*Time for transitioning from level 1 to level 3*

Attempt 4

TIME: 14 minutes 13 seconds

difference (from previous attempt): +8 minute  37 seconds


Attempt 5

TIME: 5 minutes  46 seconds

difference: -8 minutes  27 seconds


Attempt 6

TIME: 3 minutes  15 seconds

difference: -2 minutes 30 seconds


*Final thoughts:* It looks like, based on the information so far, the time it takes me to see level 3 hallucination (hypnagogic hallucination) is always over 10 minutes the very first time I make an attempt on a new day. It sort of seems like my mind is warming up, and thus, the reason why the time is prolonged the first time around (on a new day). I'm going to attempt to eliminate the apparent "warm-up" phase. 

The 5th and 6th attempt took less time then all of the attempts yesterday. I now got the time to roughly 3 minutes 15 seconds by the 6th attempt. I feel that is possible to get even lower, so I will see if I can decrease the time even more.

----------


## lonewolf101

*///my vision\\\*

I can seriously see myself getting really good at this. Once I'm able to see and control objects, shapes, and the environment with my eyes closed, I have several goals in hand. One of them, which is obvious, is to induce a lucid dreaming. I can see this future technique becoming both popular, and infamous. Popular because, if you are able to get the hang of it (which would just take practice), this technique would have a 100% success rate (or near 100). Another reason why I can see it getting popular is because you would have an opportunity to practice this technique in the day and night time (a time where you aren't sleepy). This gives the practitioner to practice all day, if he/she pleases, without unnecessarily losing hours of sleep.

I believe it will also become infamous, because you are inducing REAL LIFE HALLUCINATION. If just anyone tries this without being prepared, they can possibly give themselves a fright.They can even start developing the technique even when they don't want to, giving themselves open eye hallucination (which will probably be more freaky than closed eye). I will test, and experiment with myself with those kinks, making it so that the possible negative affect is decreased, but as I said in the intro, you are opening a door to your mind. Do this with confidence, and you'll have nothing to worry about. Do this with fear, and you'll have everything to worry about. Lastly, if you want to do this, but are worried that you might not be able to control the hallucination, this technique will not be for you. It's only for those who are sure they can control themselves and what they see.

----------


## lonewolf101

Monday July 14 2014 (10:05)
*Progress*

I noticed something very very interesting. I am now able to see level 2 hallucinations almost instantly. It'll take no more than 30 seconds to begin seeing clear contrast of black and white in my field of vision. I am also able to manipulate it very very very slightly. not enough so its consistent. 

I don't see any other clear, distinct colors besides black and white, but once I decrease the time it takes to get to level 3 CEV, I will start working with changing colors. either that or with movement. What I see when I'm in level 2 is kind of like blobs that are fleeting.

----------


## lonewolf101

*Neat Trick*

There is a trick I do that is extremely interesting, and helps me into slipping into level 3 quite easily: that is moving my hand over my eyes. let me remind you that I'm wearing a really good contoured eye mask. This mask blocks out all light from outside, leaving the inside completely black. So one time, when I got a bit bored of waiting for level 3 (this was before I started documenting my trials), I just decided waving my hand over my eyes. this caused the very slight visuals I was seeing to become more erratic than before. it moved as it would if you were outside with the sun out & blazing, with your eyes closed, and someone waves their hands over your eyes. In that scenario, you can tell they did it, because some of the sun's light is able to penetrate through your eyelids and to your eyes, so when they put there hands over your eye, they were blocking the sunlight from reaching your eyelids, and therefore your eyes.
When using an eye mask, I'm sure that no outside light is entering my eyes. So when I waved my hands over my eyes, I was surprised to see movement as I would if I were outside with my eyes closed while the sun's out. It did that because I expected it to. So I tried to cause the same movement without my hand, but it was difficult. at first, I got no results (and I started wondering if there were any light entering my eyes). But then I was able to do it. While the affect wasn't as strong as physically putting my hand over my eyes, it was still distinguishable, nonetheless. 

To conclude, I'm planning on probably using this trick as a way for beginners to get good (when I make a guide about it in the future)

----------


## lonewolf101

Monday July 14 2014 (10:34 am)

*Time for transitioning from level 1 to level 3
*

Attempt 7

TIME: 6 minute  30 seconds
difference: +3 minute 25 seconds


*Final thoughts:* I now know for a fact that it is possible to decrease the time it takes me to transition from level 1 to level 3. With that, I will stop recording my speed, at least for now. I've decreased the time so I wont get bored waiting for level 3 to occur. For each attempt, I immediately stopped the experiment once I transitioned to level 3 CEV. I wasn't able to play with that level since I started the attempt. So now I'm going to work with color and movement. I will try to change the patterns and color I see during level 3 CEV. From there, it is very possible that I might slip into level 4 CEV (which is seeing actual objects, shapes, and even faces). If that were to occur, I will terminate that current attempt and post the results here. That being said, I am only working with color and movement. I see myself becoming proficient in at least one of them by tonight, or early morning tomorrow.

----------


## lonewolf101

* As a side note, I made sure to label the actual progression of the experiment with the date and time on the top left corner. Any other post that I post are just thoughts and comments that I have. If you just want to keep track with the experiment itself, only read the posts with the date on the top left.*

*The Summer Time*

I have soooo much time. I realized this, while doing this experiment. Because of that, I am advancing on this experiment quite smoothly (and also posting a lot). By the speed I'm going, I wouldn't e surprised if I am able to become quite advance (or very good) in about a week or 2. If that's happen, I know that I would be able to make a guide/technique that will enable others to achieve closed eye hallucination way faster than me, since it will be more constructive. Right now I'm experimenting. 

I am glad with all the free time I have, but realize that this technique might not be good for those who are busy. I also realized the skill development phase will be the longest and most time consuming part, however after you are able to get past that phase, every thing else should go by fast. You should be able to enter lucid dreaming quite fast after you become good at this technique. 

So to conclude, if you are able to put a good amount of time every day for about a week or 2, you should be able to become really good with lucid dreaming from that point on (without all the time). A good amount would probably be about 2-3 hours a day. This is all theory so far. I might find a way to speed up the process. I might end up becoming really good in less than a week. We'll see how things go.

----------


## lonewolf101

Monday July 14 2014 (4:46 pm)

*Attempts for color/movement*

Attempt 1

 While I was not able to change the color, I was able to affect the movement to some degree. I began losing conscious and getting sleepy, so i ended the experiment and took off the blindfold.


*Attempt 2*
I got some pretty interesting results here.
This attempt lasted about an hour. For the I stayed at level 3 CEV for most of the whole attempt. during that time, I had no control of the colors I saw. While I was able to exert some movement, the colors stayed either black, white, or dark dark blue. I decided to put the color control on hold for that session and work with shapes. during that time, the tunnel hallucination came and seized, on and off several times. after while I decided to try and create an outline of a middle finger. during that time, I started to lose consciousness, but when I caught myself and regained focus, I saw the middle finger outline clear on my field of vision. it was covering up most of my field of vision. It started disappearing once I began focusing on it. 
Nothing happened until the end of this attempt. I decided to end the attempt because of what happen:*I started to see a shape. In other words, I reached level 4 CEV. What I saw, at first was like a light brown boulder that had lots of rough edges. Relatively speaking, it looked like it was the size of a head. I started imagining a face, and the face appeared on the boulder. the eyes and the smiling mouth was now on the boulder. The boulder was the only shape that was there, and everything else were just level 3 background visuals. I ended the attempt right after seeing this to record it here.*

*Final thoughts:* While I was not able to control the colors at all, I succeed in moving the patterns and creating a level 4 hallucination!  This was a good day. I do not consider the middle finger I saw a level 4 CEV because it was fleeting. it disintegrated right when I paid some attention to it. 

Practicing with this experiment has increased my focus. I began to lose consciousness about 3 or 4 times, and I was able to catch myself before it happened. Usually, I wouldn't be able to know that I lost consciousness until after I woke up and realized that I fell asleep. Not only could I tell that I was beginning to fall asleep, I stopped it mid way, and regained full focus and consciousness. 

Now on to the real success. The level 4 hallucination. It seemed so clear compared to the blurry waves and pattern in level 3. I stopped the hallucination and took off my blindfold after playing with the face for a while, but I could have gone further and experimented even further had I not ended it. Ironically, I found that it was much easier to control the hallucination in level 4 CEV compared to level 3 CEV. I simply thought of adding a face to the boulder, and it started manifesting. 

Because of this, for my next attempt (which I will attempt tomorrow), I will not worry on changing colors until I reach level 4 CEV. I will also get myself to reach level 4 several times tomorrow. As of now, it takes me about an hour to get to level 4, which is too long for me. I will work on decreasing the time, as I did with the level 3 hallucination.

----------


## lonewolf101

Tuesday July 15 2014 (8:52 am)

*Attempt 3*

I dozed off. I did not have any real results that differed from attempt 1 yesterday. I will try again, but at a different angle.

----------


## lonewolf101

Thursday July 17 2014 (10:26 am)

*Progress*

I realized something very important. This experiment isn't about finding a trick to reach level 4 hallucination. this technique is simply about practice practice practice until your able to create level 4 CEV just as your able to raise your hand up. Right now, I'm basically practicing to move a muscle I've never had control over before. 

I've had an interesting experience. I decided to put on my blind fold right after I woke up this morning. Of course, I ended up dozing off, but when I woke up, I heard this ringing sound. I was able to focus on the ringing sound, and even control it. What I was doing felt like I was condensing the sound to one point of my brain. I was able to induce a lucid dream that way.

----------


## gleixer

We should talk some time. We are basically at the same place with this the technique and both are working on the exact same thing.

http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...ml#post2111504

It will be more effective if we put out heads together to try and figure it out.

----------


## gleixer

And as a tip. If you want to control touch and feeling, look into how the body vibrates when people try to wild.....yet they never actually move. If you can have this happen to you.....try to control it then reproduce it.

----------


## lonewolf101

Wonderful. Believe it or not, I've actually saw your thread too before I thought of making this thread. I was planning on putting your thread here as a link, but forgot where you posted it on. Anyways, I'd love to work with you together. Do you want to talk on the chat sometime? It'll be much faster that way.

----------


## lonewolf101

> And as a tip. If you want to control touch and feeling, look into how the body vibrates when people try to wild.....yet they never actually move. If you can have this happen to you.....try to control it then reproduce it.



I see. I was planning on working with sight first, but I know exactly what you mean. I would always reach the vibratory state after about an hour of meditation. Thing with me is, after that , I would get nervous and my heart start beating fast, ejecting out of that state.

----------


## gleixer

> I see. I was planning on working with sight first, but I know exactly what you mean. I would always reach the vibratory state after about an hour of meditation. Thing with me is, after that , I would get nervous and my heart start beating fast, ejecting out of that state.



I know what you mean. And we should chat some time so I will pm you my skype.

----------


## lonewolf101

Sunday July 20 2014

*update*

I've discovered a technique that helps increase the tome it take to get from level 1 to level 3. I've found this out, with the help of glexiar while he was giving me some advice: technique is to first look at the darkness (which isn't just darkness) as if you were going stargazing. Try pointing out the little dots as if they were constellations. Soon after, begin to try to impose a picture being made by the constellation. After some time (about 1-2 minutes) of that, I started seeing level 3 cev. While I was able to get to that level faster from other attempts, It wasn't as comsistant as this technique. Cudos to glexier!

----------


## lonewolf101

Thursday July 24 2014 (12:11). _11 days since the start of this experiment_

*progress*

I made another breakthrough in the experiment. During level 3 CEV, I was able to create the outline image of a 2d finger pointing either left or right. I was able to create this finger from the waves of pattern during lever 3 CEV. This was *not* level 4 CEV. I was still not able to maintain the finger for more than 3 or 4 seconds. However, I'd call it the half way point between 3 and 4.

*Final thoughts*
Just as a sidenote, I've been practicing since my last post, however I didn't feel the results, by itself, were profound enough to post about. I will share them all, however, cumulatively:
-I've notice that my eyes gets irritated when I take my eye mask right off. I now slowly reintroduce my eyes back to light.
- my eyes have became more sensitive to light, in general. I will sometimes have to squint to look at the sky. This is not permanent, and eyes start to adjust within a day.
-*the main reasons for most of my downfalls for some of the attempts I make were because of my bed. I simply could not focus for that long without getting sleepy. As a remedy, I put up my tent on the floor and experimented in there. I did not become sleepy at all. You do not have to lay in a tent. Just be somewhere where you don't automatically associate with sleeping.*
- motivation is key. I find my self sometimes losing motivation. As a remedy, I play music and imagine the possibilities of what this ability will open for me. I do this as a prep before I actually make an attempt, to pump me up. Sometimes, I would even leave the music on.

----------


## lonewolf101

Hey guys. Another resource I will make available is one by glexiar. He is doing something very similar to what I am. He has had 
All his lucid dreams by this similar technique:http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...ld-easily.html

Check it out, and pm him for advice. He's, from last time I messaged him, is able to hallucinate eyes very clearly and face fairly clearly. He is also able to transition into dreams by visualizing a door way that will lead him into his dreams.

----------


## lonewolf101

Thursday July 24 2014 (2:09 pm)

*progress*

Along with the outlining of a 2d pointing finger, I was also able to make a jet black bird.I could not see features of the bird, such as the eyes, but I could see its wings

----------


## lonewolf101

Friday July 25 2014 (8:37)

*progress*

I decided to try out this technique during wbtb, and I was not disappointed. A little, freaked out, yes, but not disappointed. This experience made me reanylyze and form a resolve on what I'm getting myself into: hallucinations!  
So I wake up at around 3:40 and stay up until 4:15. I pit my mask on and attempt to hallucinate. During this time, I hear my cat crying. Soon after I here my door creek open. While this was not a hallucination, it did freak me out a bit. I knew I shut my door.
Getting back to experiment, I found myself in a lucid dream. I was in my room. I knew it was a dream just by how it felt. I plugged my nose just to make sure. I was not able to leave the room so I decided to wake myself up.

*final thoughts*

While I did not experience any "scary" hallucinations, I would have if I was a bit better with the technique.it makes me stress the importance of fearlessness, or at least courage to move foward.

----------


## lonewolf101

Sunday July 27 2014 (4:25)

_progress_
I'll keep this one short. Everything's been pretty steady. I'mworking with using what I know into inducing lucid dreams during naps

----------


## lonewolf101

Friday, september 5th 2014 (12:28 pm)

*Update*

Excuse the hiatus of this forum. The reason was that I decided not to post every time I practice with this technique, but instead only when I feel like some of my advancements are worth posting. 

Anyways, I got some news. I figured out that it's so much easier to first start out this practice of hallucinating while in a altered state of consciousness. In the long run, I will be able to hallucinate without getting to this altered state but for now, that is what works.

Anyways, here's what happened: so I tulpa force with my tulpa, Menna. I do this in my wonderland. I do this until I am in an altered state, which feels like not being fully conscious. From there, I am able to create glimpses of visuals but can't hold it. I will work with that.

----------


## Avian

I am also practicing AVC and I have reached somewhere between 2-3. I get a lot of movement and can even control it and make blobby shapes, but I don't get tunnel vision so often, although I am sure I could if I tried. Anyways, I have a bit of information that might help with your experiment. I noticed that closed-eye-hallucinations are very much more pronounced after a good cardio workout. I biked 3 miles at an average speed of about 15-20 mph and when I got back there were many different colors and shapes dancing around in my eyes (closed). A short (or long if you are in pretty good shape) and intense workout really calms the mind and appears to boost AVC for a small amount of time.

----------


## Gaea

I'm not sure but I am able to get to level 4 in seconds (with my eyes open) 
I'm sure its a hallucination, but I get to control it.... It's weird
I call this Lucid Daydream or Astral Projection? (idk much of what it is yet)
I'm not sure if I'm dreaming or not...it's basically visualizing at a complex level
and yet I'm still trying to accomplish lucid dreams....
I'm basically like Mylynes.....
...
but it's cool, and I think I got my first controlled hallucination when I was 10 (I'm 14 right now)

----------


## Avian

SWEET I've been looking for an active member who can do this!!! Mylynes, his friend who came on later in the forum, and WakingNomad are all either inactive or busy with other things. Please teach me all you know about this. Actually, can we PM?

The farthest I have reached with eyes open is kind of searing colored lines onto my vision. I can rarely keep more than 1-4 at once though, a lot of times only 1. With eyes closed I can make full shapes but it takes immense concentration and they are all blobby and I can't control them very well. Of course I have never actually meditated to do this, I don't think I've ever practiced for more than 10 minutes straight. I usually just do it in school when I get bored or randomly at times for like 1-5 minutes. Oh also I forgot to add, I can't usually control colors at all. I have only managed color changes a few times.

----------


## kartogon

> And as a tip. If you want to control touch and feeling, look into how the body vibrates when people try to wild.....yet they never actually move. If you can have this happen to you.....try to control it then reproduce it.



I did some oobe and i had vibratory state, but how to use it, induce it on day, conscious state?
Is it possible to reach this state while fully conscious?


BTW what helped me to get some nice visuals is to imagine that my eyelids are transparent.
Now i dont need that and sometimes i just close my eyes and allow my mind to create some movie or scene for me, sometimes it is funny, sometimes entertainment, i dont control it, sometimes i try for example to change waterfall water to red but it doesnt happen. Only after it doesnt happen then it does happen, when i dont want it to change anymore.
It is smth similar to win wenger image streaming which i tried few years ago but better, more surprising, i see full objects, full shapes like in normal world, only problem is to see peoples. And those objects are transforming very fast into other objects or just changing shapes. Sometimes scenery is made on prevous scenery and sometimes its completely different, like jump into another scene. I sometimes use it when i want to go to sleep fast, but i never used it to induce oobe, wild, ap or ld.
But it would be amazing to induce ld in real conscious state like i am in work for example.

----------


## kartogon

> I see. I was planning on working with sight first, but I know exactly what you mean. I would always reach the vibratory state after about an hour of meditation. Thing with me is, after that , I would get nervous and my heart start beating fast, ejecting out of that state.



what type of meditation, are you doing it by focusing on something or by emptying mind, having exactly 0 thoughts, or mindfulness type?

----------


## lonewolf101

> I am also practicing AVC and I have reached somewhere between 2-3. I get a lot of movement and can even control it and make blobby shapes, but I don't get tunnel vision so often, although I am sure I could if I tried. Anyways, I have a bit of information that might help with your experiment. I noticed that closed-eye-hallucinations are very much more pronounced after a good cardio workout. I biked 3 miles at an average speed of about 15-20 mph and when I got back there were many different colors and shapes dancing around in my eyes (closed). A short (or long if you are in pretty good shape) and intense workout really calms the mind and appears to boost AVC for a small amount of time.



Thanks pal! as we speak, I plan on running for about an hour because of you!

----------


## lonewolf101

> I'm not sure but I am able to get to level 4 in seconds (with my eyes open) 
> I'm sure its a hallucination, but I get to control it.... It's weird
> I call this Lucid Daydream or Astral Projection? (idk much of what it is yet)
> I'm not sure if I'm dreaming or not...it's basically visualizing at a complex level
> and yet I'm still trying to accomplish lucid dreams....
> I'm basically like Mylynes.....
> ...
> but it's cool, and I think I got my first controlled hallucination when I was 10 (I'm 14 right now)



Hey pal, we need to chat. I'll email later on today.

----------


## lonewolf101

> what type of meditation, are you doing it by focusing on something or by emptying mind, having exactly 0 thoughts, or mindfulness type?



First i would wear an eye mask and get rid of visual stimuli. 

The type of meditation would just be me counting from 1 to 100 and than back to 1. So I'd inhale a number, and exhale a number. So the technique would be focusing. As soon as i forgot which number i'm on, I'd start over.
If that doesn't happen, and i successfully  count from 1-100 and back to 1, i will just become aware. Not outwardly, but inward. I would be aware of my thoughts and feelings. Soon, a story starts forming and i catch myself becoming a part of it (forming into a dream) as soon as i gain awareness a few times, vibrations starts.

----------


## kartogon

> I'm not sure but I am able to get to level 4 in seconds (with my eyes open) 
> I'm sure its a hallucination, but I get to control it.... It's weird
> I call this Lucid Daydream or Astral Projection? (idk much of what it is yet)
> I'm not sure if I'm dreaming or not...it's basically visualizing at a complex level
> and yet I'm still trying to accomplish lucid dreams....
> I'm basically like Mylynes.....
> ...
> but it's cool, and I think I got my first controlled hallucination when I was 10 (I'm 14 right now)



Ok, please tell me answer to this questions:
1.How is the nature of your hallucinated images, where exactly do you them, with open eyes, in front of you - how long, what distance?
2.While you see imagined pictures and shapes, where are your eyes focused? Are they focused into distance, into closeness, crossed?
3.Can you fully control this shapes?
4.Are you in some sort of trance while doing this? For example if radio or tv is on, do you hear what it says or you are so focused on this images that everything else cease to exist?
5.Can you induce them while walking?
6.Can you induce them in daylight or only in night time or when there is no light?

thanks.

----------


## Gaea

> Ok, please tell me answer to this questions:
> 1.How is the nature of your hallucinated images, where exactly do you them, with open eyes, in front of you - how long, what distance?
> 2.While you see imagined pictures and shapes, where are your eyes focused? Are they focused into distance, into closeness, crossed?
> 3.Can you fully control this shapes?
> 4.Are you in some sort of trance while doing this? For example if radio or tv is on, do you hear what it says or you are so focused on this images that everything else cease to exist?
> 5.Can you induce them while walking?
> 6.Can you induce them in daylight or only in night time or when there is no light?
> 
> thanks.



1. I can do them ANYWHERE closed or open, and I can move out of my body, too ( don't usually do this )
2. I can do them focused, closed, open, crossed (I don't like this way), and more [I can control what I see]
3. I can do ANYTHING (basically full control of 5 senses)
4. Well, sometimes when I'm bored I stick to reality and this state, or I can completely go into that state.
5. Yes, because most of the time I'm bored while walking [I also stick to reality, too. Because I might get in a dangerous situation or something <It's like seeing two things at once!>]
6. Anywhere

----------


## Gaea

I am trying shared controlled-hallucinations (CH) with lonewolf101 
I will try to make lonewolf101 lucid....I hope it will work

I will post results later

----------


## kartogon

> 1. I can do them ANYWHERE closed or open, and I can move out of my body, too ( don't usually do this )
> 2. I can do them focused, closed, open, crossed (I don't like this way), and more [I can control what I see]
> 3. I can do ANYTHING (basically full control of 5 senses)
> 4. Well, sometimes when I'm bored I stick to reality and this state, or I can completely go into that state.
> 5. Yes, because most of the time I'm bored while walking [I also stick to reality, too. Because I might get in a dangerous situation or something <It's like seeing two things at once!>]
> 6. Anywhere



I want to learn to do the same thing as you.
Any tips?

Currently in light, day mode i can only sometimes see something as visual snow, small moving,vibrating particles smth like dots, some sort of fabric or like grid, only when i am calm and relaxed.

----------


## Gaea

Well, I don't really have any tips because I developed it naturally

-Ask lonewolf101 (expert)
-Relax.
-Visualize
-Pretend you're watching a movie but controlling the events

You should ask lonewolf101 and try his methods! Good Luck!
I'm off to my shared controlled hallucination / shared dream with lonewolf101 right now! He's at his vivid dream state, and I will try to make him lucid. Good Luck with the AVC!

----------


## Avian

Did it work Gaea?

----------


## basistjha

Hey..Was really exited to see this thread. I basically don't know anything about these things before a month ago . One night I was in a really relaxed state and I could see images , I knew I was awake and it was not lucid dreaming. I basically have been seeing different images whenever I am about to sleep. Now I can see different people, Read sentences also I can change the images like i can change a tree to a girl etc. I don't know if anyone else have some tips of what else I could do . I am now able to see these images and control them in almost  every two days.

----------


## Tradl3s

With melatonin last night i was able to get some stage 4 stuff going (without WBTB, this was when i got into bed.)
I could see myself going through a tunnel, then i felt myself moving sideways (as if sitting on the back of a bus where the seats are sideways). I got a little excited about it a few times so these occurrences didn't last long. I'll keep at this, i made a DIY sleep mask that allows my eyes to be open. I felt my whole body relaxing incredibly fast, i was rather surprised. Unfortunately i got a few texts and this woke my body back up. So that was frustrating. I'm gonna keep at it, i'm feeling pretty good about this technique. c:

----------


## Tradl3s

I keep getting distracted each night and falling asleep. I will get into WBTB again and see if i can get any results this way.

----------


## naturespirit

I can easily within a minute deeply relax to start seeing level 4 hallucinations. I 'suggest' a word or number to my subconscious, and I see it, but with a surreal or humorous twist!

----------

